

jQuery 1.4.1 Released - johns
http://jquery14.com/day-12/jquery-141-released

======
johns
Only 0.0.1 away from being production ready. I kid, but jQuery does have a
history of quick revs after a major release, which despite my cynicism, I
appreciate.

~~~
jeresig
I'm always surprised how phenomenally hard it is to get people to test alphas
and release candidates - it isn't until the actual major release hits the
floor that a ton of input starts to roll in. Every release I think it'll be
different but I have yet to be proven right.

That being said, 1.4.1 is effectively "it" for a while (at least a month or
so). It's shipping in Visual Studio and Drupal 7 so it doesn't matter what bug
fixes come in after this, a lot of people will be using this version of
jQuery.

~~~
jeresig
I should clarify: We do get a _ton_ of feedback during the alpha/release
candidate phases - it's just that there always seems to be a few things that
end up slipping through in the end, one way or the other, hence the soon-after
.1 release.

~~~
pierrefar
But the key thing here is that the project responds very quickly to the new
feedback and releases an updated version. How many projects do that? Not many.

Serious kudos for creating such a responsive culture in the project.

------
taitems
After playing with the RC1 for a while at work I noticed that the live()
methods with mouseenter and mouseleave are incredibly hungry processes and can
easily max out a CPU by moving the mouse quickly and erratically. Changing
this to a bind() method caused some CPU spike, but not enough to max out the
browser like the live() method.

Mind you, this is purely anecdotal and I understand the fundemental
differences in the methods (event bubbling versus binding), but it kind of
shows that it should be employed cautiously when detecting mouse movement
related events.

------
axod
Just how many times in January is jQuery going to be released?

~~~
jeresig
If your question is "How many times in January is [there going to be a code
release of] jQuery" then the answer is only twice: jQuery 1.4 and 1.4.1.
However we've also released the 14 Days of jQuery (jquery14.com), jQuery.org,
the new jQuery Forum (forum.jquery.com), and the new jQuery API browser
(api.jquery.com). Today we're releasing jQuery Meetups and tomorrow is jQuery
UI 1.8. And none of that is counting the oodles of videos that we've uploaded
as well.

You can see more of the details about the releases here:
<http://jquery14.com/>

We also have a whole bunch slated for post-January, you'll be hearing a lot
more for sure.

------
metanoize
When will it be available on the googleapis servers?

~~~
jeresig
Presumably when the Google team wakes back up on the west coast.

~~~
romland
The mere thought! They actually sleep!

